
Conan O’Brien: Why I Decided to Settle a Lawsuit over Alleged Joke Stealing - smacktoward
https://variety.com/2019/biz/news/conan-obrien-jokes-lawsuit-alex-kaseberg-settlement-1203210214/
======
aSockPuppeteer
There is currently no legal precedent for joke theft. Many people create the
same current event jokes.

So, this comes down to Intellectual property theft. Lawyers at Conan's level
are retained. I think that they do not want to be the top search result (as
they are today) for joke theft and this was a mitigation attempt.

